# East of England Champ Show



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone seen entry figures for the above show? The order of judging was in Dog World the other week, but unless I've missed it (and I often do!  ) I've not seen the entry figures published.

We've got Swedish Vallhunds, AVNSC Working, Import Register Working, and AVNSC Pastoral on before us - I know the import register will only have a few entires, and I don't think there'll be many Vallhunds, but the AVNSC entries are impossible to second guess.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Sorry cannot help ya as I am not going so not been on look out for entry numbers


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just looked through all of june and july's dog worlds I can find the judging order but not the entries. I have also looked on fossedata and highampress and its not on there either


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

They have not been in Our Dogs either, might worth phoning or emailing Fosse Data.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I've not missed it then!  Think I will email fossedata - thanks for the suggestion, basi.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Just found out the entries for our breed (Siberian Huskies) and they are extraordinarily low (only 64 dogs entered) - the price of fuel seems to be biting hard!

Mick


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Fossedata kindly emailed me back with the details - thanks once again for the heads-up, Basi. 

So who's going to be there on Thursday then?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck to everyone going, have a great time


----------

